# Losing validation on workbook transfer from Android to Windows?



## welshgasman (Sunday at 7:20 AM)

Hi all, Happy New Year to you.

I have a workbook that I transfer to my Android phone to use in the week. I am a volunteer with the local community car scheme and this workbook keeps tracck of all my trips and mileage/amounts involved.
At the end of my week, I transfer the workbook back to my laptop, 1 - as a backup, 2- to be able to add the new trips when I get them from the controller. During the week, trips are added directly into the phone workbook.

I have noticed (and this has only just been happening recently) that I lose the data validation I have when the workbook is opened in Excel. I am using 2007.

Now the even stranger event is that it does not happen to all the columns, just one? 

There is no code in the workbook for when it is opened. I have just added some code to reset the validation from code found at How to add data validation to a cell using VBA

Anyone have any idea as to what is happening? I could understand it somewhat if it was all columns, but not just the one.?
I can live with my macro for now to reset it each time, but curious as to the cause.


----------



## welshgasman (Sunday at 7:37 AM)

Just tried on my Android tablet and that worked fine.
Looked at the versions of Excel I have and I had
Tablet 16.0.15928.20192
Phone 16.0.15831.20186

So, I thought, Aha, versions are different. So I updated Excel on the phone to 16.0.15928.20192, but it still does it? 

Anyone have any ideas as to the cause?

TIA


----------

